# Soil for Planting Trees



## GFB (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking at buying 4 acres to use for planting trees. This will be a variety of species used for replanting when we remove one. 

However, the land was used last year for corn. What do I need to look out for as far as chemicals? I don't want to kill my planting stock!

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 23, 2004)

dont worry about corn resprouting as combine harvesters don't leave behind much seed your more likely to get problems from weeds and grass etc..dont worrry


----------



## fmueller (Apr 26, 2004)

Many years ago I tried planting 100 American Red Pine on some farmalnd that was used for corn. I watered them and babied them for at least a year then they all croaked except for about 5 of them. I was like 15 at the time and there went my 35 bucks down the tubes and the thought of making money at growing trees. 
I think what happened was there was residual herbicide from the year before corn crop, plus there may have been some wind drift of herbicide or ammonium fertilier that drifted over onto the trees and burnt the ---- out of them from the fields next to them. This is by Monticello, not far from you. Anyway, you could have the soil tested by the Hygienic lab for herbicides, and check with neighbors if theyre gonna spray anything nearby. Also, I'm sure your familiar with the deer situation. A dog in the vicinity would'nt hurt. Good luck!


----------



## GFB (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks for the replies! I found out that all they used was Roundup. There is no other crop ground bordering, so we should be OK. On to the bank!

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Guy Meilleur (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GFB _
> *no other crop ground bordering, so we should be OK. On to the bank!
> *


 Umm, you HAVE had a soil test done, right???
Corn's an N junkie, and who knows what else yyou need to add to make it right for your trees.

It's so hard to fix the earth after planting.


----------



## Reed (Apr 27, 2004)

I would recommend conditioning the soil to help boost the amount of bacteria that suffered from AAtrex and Atrazene. Round-up used on a cornfield? No matter what Monsanto promised, the new formulations are no different from the old ones. 

Medina Soil Conditioner sold by the gallon or 2.5 at Home Depots. Follow label and till, repeat. One gal should do 10 acres.

Innoculation of the bare root with a paste made-up including several different michorrizal fungi before planting, and a touch of bone meal for phophorous. Corn is a vehement depleter of Nitrogen so this is one case I would suggest supplementing. Perhaps 10 lbs per acre with anhydrous ammonia before tilling. 

I would also drill a symbiant ground cover that fixates nitrogen like alfalfa - instead of clearing all other "competing" ground cover.

6.5 is a good pH but Iowa isn't known for calcium overloads, acidify if need be. 

I'd also recommend the plantation alter row cropping of trees with differing pine species - important if viral or bacterial problems are present in the nursery stock. If you're dead-set on the reds, get half from one source and half from somewhere else, or try white pine peripheries or Scotch pine every few trees. 

Garlic and wild onion and pennyroyal on the boundaries for critters.


----------



## GFB (Apr 27, 2004)

Thank you for the additional info!! I did not have a soil test done, but I can see now that I'd be foolish not to. That way I will have an edge on the competition, since they just seem to plant anywhere and everywhere. 

Thanks again for all of the responses!!

Gary


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 5, 2004)

best bet dont plant for a season and wait and see how much weed growth you get..or plant a few trees and see how they do

obviosly if you get a ton of weed growth you know there is none or little weed killer left in the soil..ive seen lots of feilds replanted with trees after there has been barley or wheat grown in it..from what i saw most of the trees where doing fine


----------



## Sylvatica (May 7, 2004)

Many a nurseryman who did not have soil tested for atrazine watched their stock just sit there and look sad, instead of putting on growth. 

Good information is one form of wealth in plant culture.


----------

